# Micron develops stick of gum-sized 480GB SSD for Ultrabooks



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Micron and Crucial have launched a brand new range of SSDs this week carrying the name M500. Both companies are boasting of the M500 being the first terabyte-class drive (960GB) with a price tag below $600, but this new SSD has some other features worth mentioning, too.

Youll typically pay between $350 and $500 for a 512GB SSD at the moment, so a 960GB drive for under $600 is certainly a step forward in bringing costs down. Its still a lot of cash to invest in storage, though.

The M500 will be available in 120GB, 240GB, and 480GB models as well as the new near-terabyte drive, and they all take advantage of Microns 20nm MLC NAND flash and SATA 6Gb/s controller. Youve also got a choice of two form factors: the 2.5-inch mSATA and M.2, meaning they are suited to use in very thin devices such as Ultrabooks and tablets. But its worth noting the M.2 form factor only seems to support up to 480GB.

Read More


----------

